# Swamp witch???



## jmeier1981

Ok guys I know I ve beat this tire issue like a dead horse but I dont want to make the wrong choice.

Does anyone know where I can find specs on the Deestone Swamp Witch tires? Ive checked there site but couldnt find the weight or tread depth. Or does anyone have any experience with these good or bad?

Right now Im leaning towards the Zillas but have done a lot of looking and talking and people on other forums say they are soft and wear real fast. I put a lot of miles on when the wheelers running and dont wanna drop $400 a yr on tires. 

With a mix of riding what is the life of an average mud/trail tire? I was putting 50-100 miles on a weekend and ride 2 or 3 weekends a month when it was running


----------



## phreebsd

man their d985 looks JUST like a MST


----------



## phreebsd

the swamp witch D932 is 1 1/8" tread depth. 
the weights that i do know are 25x8-12 = 21.4lbs and the 28x12-12 is 33 lbs.
The 28x12-12 is their biggest and heaviest in the D932 model.


----------



## wood butcher

phree u know sum chit dont u, i got one for u, if u have 3 chickins that lay 4 eggs a day , after a week how many eggs will hatch if a family of 5 eat eggs every mourning?


----------



## jmeier1981

phreebsd said:


> man their d985 looks JUST like a MST


Yeah I noticed that, probably is the same tire huh. Where the heck did you find the specs at, am I just retarded and didnt see it on there site or do you just know everything?

Oh yeah am I just dreaming by thinking I can get a couple years worth of riding out of a set of tires??? Ive talked to some people on here ab out the Zillas but nobody seems to have any more than a couple hundred miles on them and ill put more then that on in a month.


----------



## phreebsd

wood butcher said:


> phree u know sum chit dont u, i got one for u, if u have 3 chickins that lay 4 eggs a day , after a week how many eggs will hatch if a family of 5 eat eggs every mourning?


depends on how you look at this..

if the total of 3 chickens is 4 eggs, in the end they'll have a deficit of 7 eggs

if each of the 3 lays 4 then you have 12 a day - 5 eaten so u are left with 49 eggs none of which will hatch because they are unfertilized.


----------



## lg07brute

that one made my head hurt lol


----------



## Yesterday

so why does each family member only get to eat one egg?


----------



## Polaris425

If you are that worried about tire wear, get you some MudLite XTR's... They are radials, and are a pretty decent tire.


----------



## phreebsd

phIshy said:


> so why does each family member only get to eat one egg?


good one. that's is an assumption that each gets 1 egg. In fact, it states a famiily of 5 eats eggs but does not specify how many eggs.
I guess the answer is "there is not enough information supplied to solve"


----------



## Metal Man

wood butcher said:


> phree u know sum chit dont u, i got one for u, if u have 3 chickins that lay 4 eggs a day , after a week how many eggs will hatch if a family of 5 eat eggs every mourning?


Sounds like a Netflix commercial. The answer is omelet.


----------



## phreebsd

hahaha. baby omelet!


----------



## 650Brute

I have Swamp Witch......

27"s, look more like 28"s...


----------



## Bootlegger

650Brute said:


> I have Swamp Witch......
> 
> 27"s, look more like 29"s...



My friend has some as well...they are BIG...lol

His wear very good too.


----------



## Roboquad

what gets wetter the more it dries? 
Oh swamp witch is the same as MST go to any Articat mud pro owner they have extra tires for the dealer break down run. had my MST since 2006 work great in FLA.


----------



## Polaris425

Roboquad said:


> what gets wetter the more it dries?
> .


Towel


----------



## Greg G

I have a set of 28 MSTs and they are on my second atv now. They are a great all around tire, they seem to be wearing VERY well. I have over 1000 miles on them and the only signs of wearing are the normal rounding of the leading edge on the tread blocks. I do not know the weights but since Deestone makes the MS for HL the weights should be the same of very close. 
A friend has 28 in Swamp Witches on his 700 Prarie and he loves them also. They run true to size if not a little bigger. 
Personal opinion here - Unless there is a huge price difference between the Witches and MSTs I would go with the MSTs. My friends Witches have more of a donut profile (hope that makes sense) when looking at them straight on, and the MSTs have a flatter profile like a radial tire. The MSTs ride awsome on hard pack and roads. The only problem I have is in a local river when I ride against the current, they will dig in the moving soft sand. That is the only minor complaint I have.

Greg G


----------



## YoungBlooD

i have 28" swamp witches and i love them had them for about a year and there great tires, tread life seems good so far. i was going to get the mudlite xtr's all my friends have or got but got a great deal on the swampwitches that i couldnt turn down.


----------



## Roboquad

Good call Polaris.


----------



## qwackhead

got 28 witches on my rex and they run big they wear good too. they also pull good in the slop


----------



## 650Brute

I'm pleased with mine so far...


----------

